# 2 Super Hauls in 2 Super Weeks!!!



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Specktra. So I did some major damage these past 2 weeks and I loved every minute of it! My friends tell me I'm crazy to spend so much money on makeup. But you know what...I don't give a DAMN what they say! I work hard for MY money and I take care of all my financial responsibilities...sooo no one has the right to tell me how I should spend my money...especially when they are the ones beggin me to do their makeup all the time!!! 

OK...my rant is over....I'm going to go enjoy my MAC now!

Happy Weekend!!!

ELECTRO FLASH and SONIC CHIC HAUL





MES
Play on Plums
Sky and Sea
Hot Contrast
Two to Glow
Odd Couple
Polar Opposites
Fresh Green Mix
Pink Split

MB's
Dainty
Nuance
Gleeful
Gentle
Warm Soul
Pleasantry

MSF's
Medium Dark/Natural Shimmer

L/S's
Mellow Mood
Fast Thrill

MAC 189 Brush

COLOUR FORMS HAUL





EYE PALETTES
Warm Eyes
Cool Eyes

LIP PALETTE
Warm Lips

L/S's
Naked to the Core
Pop Circle 
Inner Hue 

RICHMETAL HIGHLIGHTER'S
Deep Deposit
Quick flash
Positive Charge

PIGMENTS
Royal flush
Gilded Green
Tea Time 
Jardin Aires 
Circa Plums 
Steel Blue 

AND....ALL my goodies together!





Thanks for looking!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 19, 2008)

wow! looks amazing! I really wanted to check out the color forms collection, but unfortunately, it will be quite a while before I can get to a Nordstroms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your makeup! I get the same thing from my friends about spending so much on makeup, and I figure if it's your money, and you have all your responsible things paid for each month, and you have extra money left over, why not! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha, yeah, my friends love playing with my makeup and getting me to do their makeup! Maybe if they are so concerned with my financial situation with spending on makeup, I should start to charge them when they want me to do their makeup!!!


----------



## macedout (Jul 19, 2008)

u go girl, jealous co workers (female) give me sh** bout spending too much on makeup to --ur sentiments were mine exactly! not to mention the coworkers are frum frumps! 
i'd love to see u do a youtube video tut w/these products esp the electroflash e/s and sonic chic, by the way what do the richmetal highlighters do exactly! also do u LOVE the min blushes, i m tempted to haul them, how do they compare in texture to reg mac blushes?
NICE HAUL! congrats...


----------



## damsel (Jul 19, 2008)

awesome haul!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 19, 2008)

great haulS


----------



## bell21 (Jul 19, 2008)

awesome haul! And that's exactly the attitude to have


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 20, 2008)

what a frikin awsome haul!!!! i love your philosophy - ha i thought i was the only one, you go girl!

i so cant wait to get my hands on these collections they look yummy.

enjoy!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on your amazing haul! Enjoy your goodies, you work hard for your moola and you spent it well!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 20, 2008)

Lovely haul!!!


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 20, 2008)

oh wow that's a great haul! enjoy it!


----------



## cyndi (Jul 20, 2008)

amazing haul!! enjoy it. =D


----------



## Jot (Jul 20, 2008)

Great haul darling. Its your money, you earnt it, you spend it on what ever makes you smile! My guessing is that lot certainly will. Enjoy it xx


----------



## Taj (Jul 20, 2008)

Great haul.


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 20, 2008)

wow, that's some major haulage! enjoy!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 20, 2008)

WOW!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 20, 2008)

It's all so pretty!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 21, 2008)

WOW I am extremely jealous!!!!

I feel guilty for spending $100 of my money but think of it this way.. at least its going towards makeup and not drugs... i used to do some narcotics when i was younger and you can easily spend thousands in narcotics but now it all goes to make up!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 21, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 21, 2008)

amazing haul
don't let them get to you
they are just jealous lol


----------



## smellyocheese (Jul 21, 2008)

excellent haul!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Jul 21, 2008)

hot stufff!! do telll about that new brush! do you like it as opposed to other mac face brushes?


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinkish*RED* 

 
_hot stufff!! do telll about that new brush! do you like it as opposed to other mac face brushes?_

 
I KNEW my fellow specktranettes would have my back!!!! hahaha

As for the brush. I find myself using it alot for contouring. So far I like it alot. =) HTH!


----------



## steph0891 (Jul 22, 2008)

wow amazing haul...how do you like the 189 brush? is it good at picking up powder?


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 22, 2008)

That's one amazing haul.


----------



## ali_92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Amazing haul!!


----------

